# A visit from coffeechap



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Santa came round this afternoon....unfortunately a Mythos didn't fall off the back of his sledge but he did leave this:

View attachment 4708


View attachment 4709


I thought the Oscar was good but this is next level. Looking forward to drinking far too much coffee over the next few days.

Need to sort that Mignon out now - looks so out of place next to the Brewtus!

Many thanks to CC for bringing it over - great ambassador to the forum.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whoop whoop , looks good on the bench , bet it tastes great in the cup . Noticing a difference already ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Does not look not much bigger than the Oscar you had on that bench. Enjoy your new Xmas coffee shots.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The pump is the biggest difference....so quiet. Doubt I'll get woken up by the pump firing when the timer comes on at 5.30am now. Steam is amazing too - Dave even managed to pour some decent latte art so it must be forgiving. It's just really satisfying to use.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

A meteoric rise Jeebsy! You've gotta be over the moon. Now let the fun begin


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's taller than Oscar but it's got much longer legs.....it's not that much bigger overall.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Is it me or does that Mignon look scared!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Youve got the pervy tall legs, beast!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Is it me or does that Mignon look scared!


Cowering over the other side of the bench!



garydyke1 said:


> Youve got the pervy tall legs, beast!


Think it needs the extra clearance for the drip tray drain. I like a bit of leg though...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rotary pumps rule plumb in (eventually) and plumb out forget about water. Enjoy the quiet


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely looking machine. I hope you have many happy years together! Will you upgrade the grinder next ? The Mignon does look a bit intimidated next to the Brewtus.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

That mignon looks like its try to slink off!!! Think it has a feeling it might be being replaced sometime soon!!!!







Enjoy


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats jeebsy

You are really going to enjoy the brewtus









What grinder upgrade do you have in mind?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Was thinking SJ but CC was touting a Royal as the best match for the Brewtus...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you got the room and the cash then a royal would be a good fit ....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Wehey! Nice machine Jeebsy!

If you need someone to show it off to just drop me a line


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Gave it a good go last night....had a couple of mates round for dinner and we kicked the arse out the espresso martinis after. Not sure I can face a coffee again for a while!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Was thinking SJ but CC was touting a Royal as the best match for the Brewtus...


May aswell go Royal over SJ , the size difference isnt that vast , but the grind speed and quality is


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

A lot smaller than I thought a brewtus was! Enjoy it jeebs!


----------

